# Naruto 653 Discussion Thread



## dream (Oct 23, 2013)

Have fun predicting the events of the next chapter. 



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 23, 2013)

As i predicted previously, he is pulling out the bijuu. I thought he will do it one by one but he is pulling all at the same time. Naruto will become new juubi jin and so6p if madara doesn't do anything.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 23, 2013)

*Watch how this plays out*

LIkely seen it coming prediction predictable.

Naruto TnJ's Obito, the shinobi alliance wins the tug of war, and right when everything looks happily ever after, 

Madara jumps into the middle and absorbs all the bijuu's to make the tree flower.........
lather
rinse
repeat


You heard it here first.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2013)

My first thought was "next chapter is gonna suck"

But there are so many unresolved questions that are about to be answered.  I don't care about who Obito is at all.  I just want to see why he held a grudge against his clan, what Itachi was referring to of how Obito broke into the compound, and what kind of sick and twisted deal he had with Danzo.

Come to think of it, will the reader even know what Naruto knows or will it remain a mystery a little big longer?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 23, 2013)

Nardo and Obito talk about Sakura and Rin respectively. trololololo


----------



## Moloko (Oct 23, 2013)

Madara's having too much fun with HAAAAAASHIIIIIIIIIRAMAAAAAAA!


----------



## Frosch (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the whole TNJ because of how much its pissing people off, but by itself to tell the story I find it ridiculous when you remember that Tobi was the kind of guy who'd snap a guy's neck just to see how the Edo Tensei works, he turned an entire ninja village into a murderous organization (remember? Bloody Mist village?). He went back to Konoha to unleash the kyuubi and felt nothing over it. He harvested his fellow uchiha for their eyes.

And now turns out he still has hopes and dreams?


----------



## vered (Oct 23, 2013)

TNJ but hopefully some Madara at the end.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm thinking either this or he'll just take advantage of their off guard and attack or he'll eat the fruit assuming its there.

Either way hes gonna make an epic re-entrance.


----------



## Rose (Oct 23, 2013)

Incoming flashbacks.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 23, 2013)

*Chapter 653 Prediction:  The Mask of the Truth*

Rin's death, his regrets, his decision.

TNJ - Complete


(You know a manga is ending when there is nothing good to predict than the obvious)


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 23, 2013)

yup. I predicted madara would use his trump card right as obito got defeated since day 1

too damn obv


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2013)

Imagine Obito reviving all the dead shinobi from the alliance, BUT NOT THE OTHER PEOPLE HE KILLED, PARTICULARLY THE UCHIHA CLAN, OR KONAN!


----------



## Deadway (Oct 23, 2013)

*Naruto 653 Prediction*
What lies beneath

Obito: You already took my mask off, this is what you get.
Naruto: I'm not talking about that mask, I'm talking about the mask you have on right now.
Obito: I don't follow.
Naruto: I couldn't sense it until I was able to get inside your mind, but now that I'm here you can't hide anymore. 
Obito: ?
Naruto: It's almost like that time with that shark guy, something hidden within you, almost like...
Obito: !!
--------------------------
Flashback to Obito's cave, showing the spiral Zetsu
Spiral Zetsu: Use my body
Flashback to when Madara first landed near Obito
Madara looking at Obito's arm
Madara: I see, you have some sort of plan..
Flashback to when Obito was being taken control of by Madara
Madara: *! Defying me even with this...how badly do you want this..*
Hashirama clones land near him
Madara: I failed. Oh well.
------------------------
Obito: Zetsu.
Naruto ?
Obito: No...impossible, if he was capable of contolling my actions I would have known. Everything I've done was me and me alone.
Obito: _Are you sure about that_
Obito !??
Naruto !? what..
Obito: Come out..
Obito: !
Obito's right side of his body turns into the spiral Zetsu, the right side of his face is the mask.
Naruto: yeah..that's the chakra..
Obito: I don't understand...I thought...
Spiral Zetsu: It's true what Madara said, once he lost his life, anything connected to the tree would perish as well, including me. Of course, since my other half fused with Madara's will, he managed to live. I needed a host, that was you.
Obito: All this time.. you've been dormant in my body? For what?
Spiral Zetsu: Quite the opposite, you see, I was using your body in such a way that you would never find out.
Obito: I've never slept once since that day, there is no possible way you had the opportunity.
Spiral Zetsu: Really? Back when Kakashi killed Rin, your body collapsed from shock, yet I kept your brain functioning, using your will as my guide, I did was you pleased.
Obito: So that encouragement of skill displayed back then was nothing more than a play?
Spiral Zetsu: Of course, I had to make it look as if you managed to do this. What else...
Spiral Zetsu: Back when the fourth Hokage struck you, you got knocked out, but it was I yet again who saved your life, and fled away. The goofy acts around our subordinates was all me of course, although it baffles me how you couldn't see through that. When Itachi hit you with Amaterasu, you had no idea what to do, until I activated the Izanagi. Konan, same thing, you blacked out when she went for the suicide attack, even here, I've been on and off keeping tabs on how you were doing. I even made broke the connection from Madara and got you to form the opposite handseals. You are nothing more than a pathetic Uchiha, had it not been for me you would have never came this far. 
Obito: Then what is your ultimate purpose? I was about to activate Infinite Tsukyomi, then what?
Spiral Zetsu: That, is none of your concern.
Obito: you do realize that now I'm aware of your prescence, which means I'll act as I see fit.
Spiral Zetsu: You forget one thing...you're Uchiha Obito..I am..
Spiral Zetsu: Tobi.
Naruto: !?
Obito: !!!
Spiral Zetsu starts taking over the rest of his body.
Naruto enters back in the real world
Obito: GAHHHHH 
Sasuke: What the hell is happening to him?
Naruto: That Zetsu thing has been controlling him
Madara: Just as I thought, he would take over at the last minute.
Hashirama: Who?
Madara: The true legendary Uchiha.
Hashirama: !? What?
Madara: *If he takes control of his fathers power, I won't stand a chance. My timing has to be perfect...*
_Obito and Spiral Zetsu seperate._
_Obito lands on the ground and Spiral Zetsu stands above him_
Spiral Zetsu: It's time.
Spiral Zetsu forms the giant black DNA sword.
Spiral Zetsu: I'll show you how to  properly use it but first...
Hashirama: THIS CHAKRA...NO WAY.
Madara: Yes...when I got your chakra and merged it with mine, I made a spore that contained a shell of the sages son. That shell it that man. The spiral..it his mangekyou sharingan or what he calls, eternal rinnegan.
_Spiral Zetsu's mask start forming two eye sockets and the white goo starts merging together. The spiral mask becomes spiral eyes._
Tobirama: !?? That's...
Hiruzen: !??
Orochimaru: *At last...I'll finally be able to see true power*
Madara: Yes...the younger son of the sage of the six paths. Ibotioromo.
*Chapter end.
*


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 23, 2013)

He will revive the alliance sooner or later, now its too obvious... he is regretting his actions so its way way too obvious now.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 23, 2013)

obito is lonely and needs a huggles 

later everyone goes shoulder to shoulder and starts singing lean on me cuz naruto brohug obito and that moment should be treasured forevur.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 23, 2013)

My body is ready for the next tnj chapter.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 23, 2013)

TnJ for the next 5 chapters


----------



## Lovely (Oct 23, 2013)

I predict a shitstorm because of what (or who) Obito and Naruto will be discussing next week.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 23, 2013)

Prediction for the next few chapters:
- Gaara gets Shukaku's chakra, Bee gets Gyuki's lost chakra
- Naruto gets rest of the Bijuu chakra, his Bijuu Mode gets major boost in power and it's appearance slightly changes
- Obito is TnJ'd by Naruto, but he is killed by Madara, who has aquired Hashirama's Sage Mode
- Madara absorbs the traces of Juubi left inside Obito, but that isn't enough to fully make him the Juubi's Jinchuriki
- To make up the chakra Obito lost to Naruto, Madara somehow makes the Shinju's fruit appear and eats it. With this he becomes even more powerful than Obito ever was.
- Sasuke also gets something so that he'll remain useful? I don't know.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2013)

- Obito has change of heart (Any time now.... )
- Kakashi returns
- Bijuus get yanked out, and once it's all over, Madara appears and becomes the Juubi's jinchuriki
- Infinite Tsukiyomi activated, and only a few people can still fight once it happens (Naruto, Sasuke, B, Minato, Kakashi, and *maybe* Obito if he survives to help them fight)
- Shit gets real


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 23, 2013)

no wsj preview for naruto and the next is a early issue, so chapter will be out tuesday.


----------



## Cjman121 (Oct 23, 2013)

Im kinda tired of Obito so I just want him to die in a corner so we can move on the Madara


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> obito is lonely and needs a huggles
> 
> later everyone goes shoulder to shoulder and starts singing lean on me cuz naruto brohug obito and that moment should be treasured forevur.



That is actually quite emotional.  Here you have the biggest monster the world has seen with the kindest warrior the world has ever seen.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 23, 2013)

Assuming a pattern similar to Nagato's, this next chapter will have Obito get all pissy and deny Naruto, only for Naruto to say something that makes him go all "I will have faith in you and this world" or something like that.

Only for the following chapter to have Obito get killed off suddenly because Madara got tired of this gay (literally) shit. Only for events to occur that result in Madara being defeated by the end of the volume. Possibly involving a heroic sacrifice from Obito and maybe Hashirama.

Then we somehow move into Sasuke's rise as an antagonist.


----------



## calimike (Oct 23, 2013)

I predict Naruto fight Obito in Obito's imagination or Genjutsu? 

Naruto get early spoiler on Saturday because WSJ #49 on sale on November 2nd. 

early spoiler is out on Monday/Tuesday.



It's holiday date:
November 3rd - Culture Day
November 4th - Culture Day Observed


----------



## vered (Oct 23, 2013)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto fight Obito in Obito's imagination or Genjutsu?
> 
> Naruto get early spoiler on Saturday because WSJ #49 on sale on November 2nd.
> 
> ...



that's great,less waiting.


----------



## Abz (Oct 23, 2013)

vered said:


> that's great,less waiting.



but more waiting for the week after....


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 23, 2013)

i hope madara will shop up again in the next chapter.
i mean, he is "missing" for over 5 chapters now...
maybe he is preparing something...

damn you kishi, if you let naruto TnJ madara too...

at least he has a "TnJ Trump Card". he could release edo tensei before he gets tnj. if nothing other helps...
better a dead madara as a TnJ'ed one...

//
am i wrong, or have the japanese people very often "holidays"


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 23, 2013)

i'm not expecting anything other than the obligatory conversation that comes after the TnJ happens


----------



## Abz (Oct 23, 2013)

inb4 Madara reveals that he planned rins death....


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 23, 2013)

Perhaps pairing war fodder as Naruto tries to connect to Obito over Rin?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2013)

I predict another chapter to this AU fanfiction we got going on here.:ignoramus


----------



## Xeros (Oct 23, 2013)

I predict it was all a dream .


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2013)

This is going to be a lose/lose chapter.

Either the TnJ goes by too fast so it feels even more cheap than it already does, or we spend a bunch of chapters on stuff that no one really wants to see.

The only way we win is if Obito can muster up all his remaining willpower to tell Naruto to go fuck himself.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm hoping for Sage Rin'negan Madara 

Also, I wish it went like:

Idioto screams like the bitch he is to Madara "We won! You can't cast MT now! Friendship Forever or eat my blue balls!"

Madara: "I know. That's why I casted MT 30 minutes ago "


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 24, 2013)

Izanagi


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 24, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> no wsj preview for naruto and the next is a early issue, so chapter will be out tuesday.



Not to be rude but, how do you know this?


----------



## Mofo (Oct 24, 2013)

Obito lives on and goes to become a mafia hitman named Mario.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Cjman121 (Oct 24, 2013)

Rose said:


> Incoming flashbacks.


No one can save us.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2013)

I predict that Naruto and Obito will have a long chat, and Obito will reveal a lot of things to him. After all this, Naruto will forgive and convert him, then when they go back to the normal dimension, Sasuke will say something about it being the chance to kill Obito, and Naruto will deny. They will start a conflict over what should be done, separating from each other...then Madara suddenly jumps in, with a now under control Hashirama by his side, just to kill Obito right away, or take him over somehow. Then Naruto and Sasuke will be pissed at each other, but will have to cooperate to stop Mads.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 25, 2013)

​


Mofo said:


> Obito lives on and goes to become a mafia hitman named Mario.
> [sp][/sp]



damn!  I never noticed how similar alike they looked till just now.  All I thought of was "Kishi likes blonde haired protags"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 25, 2013)

This coming chapter is pretty much guaranteed to be a TnJ one. I suspect Rin will come up at some point. The chapter will end with Obito either wavering (for another TnJ chapter) or saying he has decided something. 

I'm expecting a break sometime in the next couple of weeks, too. It's been a while since Kishi had a personal one and a big change is coming within the next month of chapters.


----------



## Jad (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm still waiting for a new villain to replace the sorry saps we have right now: Madara and Obito.



PikaCheeka said:


> I'm expecting a break sometime in the next couple of weeks, too. It's been a while since Kishi had a personal one and a big change is coming within the next month of chapters.



No...the biggest thing you will get in this story is Madara farting.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 25, 2013)

Kakashi exits Kamui
Obito wins the bijuu struggle with his Rinnegan
Tsuki no Me begins
Naruto forever a virgin


----------



## siegehunt (Oct 25, 2013)

bee will be killed no matter what for naruto to become a complete sage.
it will be interested to see shukaku going to gaara or naruto.


----------



## NW (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a future prediction that takes place over the course of a couple chapters. 

Obito elaborates on his involvement with the attack on Konoha, the Uchiha Massacre, and Kirigakure. He also explains what he wanted with Sasuke.

Naruto says some TnJish things to him.

Obito starts to say things that make it seem like he was converted. He says he will once again fight as Uchiha Obito of Konoha.

He and Naruto brofist and go back to the battlefield. The extraction doesn't kill him because the Bijuu were separated inside him and they were pulled out in the form of chakra. 

Madara: "(It appears I won't need Hashirama's Senjutsu after all...)"

Madara tries to get the Bijuu chakra but Obito knows what do do. Since he's weakened he gives orders to Naruto and co. and they manage to set the Bijuu chakra away from Madara. Then they all notice Obito back in his Jinchuriki form and is releasing his hands from a seal they were in. Madara notices a twisted smirk on Obito's face as he notes how this world's time has come to an end.

Everyone looks up and is shocked to see the Juubi's eye reflected off the moon.

Obito: "I have to thak you, Uzumaki Naruto... If it weren't for you I wouldn't have been able to complete my plan."


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2013)

Obito gets another flashback and he reveals stuff I guess and as soon as he turns and decides to help naruto, madara stabs him in a back with his scythe or a huge branch


----------



## Rosi (Oct 25, 2013)

I predict Obito finishing Madara off Darth Vader-style 

Or is it too early for that? 

Well, we can enjoy a few TnJ chapters for the time being.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 25, 2013)

I predict Gokage Action, and one of Gokage dies.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 25, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I predict Gokage Action, and one of Gokage dies.



Haha that was our prediction like a year back or two back, and look where that's led us?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 25, 2013)

Insane twist: Obito is Hagoromo. I would just... 

Hagoromo to bijus: Unlike when you were inside me, someone will guide you (Naruto). When that day comes you will be one again (inside me again). But this time not only you but my fate as well.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 25, 2013)

^ I would shit bricks . 

I remember I made a wierd edit a little while a go about who Tobi really is, lol brace yourselves


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2013)

It is revealed the current world is already stuck in genjutsu created by RS mom and his plan was to try and escape it


----------



## Mateush (Oct 26, 2013)

Xeros said:


> ^ I would shit bricks .
> 
> I remember I made a wierd edit a little while a go about who Tobi really is, lol brace yourselves



Lol yeah. But honestly I would be happy if Kishi will mindfuck us. It would be pretty interesting if Obito indeed is Hagoromo.

Hagoromo used ultimate form of Izanami to create his own fate in order to make the world better.

Also you can't deny that his two sons kinda looks like Obito.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 26, 2013)

Mofo said:


> Obito lives on and goes to become a mafia hitman named Mario.
> [sp][/sp]



He will then get over Rin and move onto someone much hotter and of age. Only to be rejected again.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 26, 2013)

TnJ.

Then Madaraa hijacks. It's his turn.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 26, 2013)

Mofo said:


> Obito lives on and goes to become a mafia hitman named Mario.



I'm ok with that


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2013)

I think anyone is ok with that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 27, 2013)

ch1p said:


> TnJ.
> 
> Then Madaraa hijacks. It's his turn.



Too early. This entire chapter will probably be dedicated to flashbacks, TnJ, and Naruto sympathizing with Obito after he comments on how he killed his parents.


----------



## Moeka (Oct 27, 2013)

I wonder if Obito will ask Naruto is he is mad he killed his parents ;p
The same as nagato did with Jiraiya.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2013)

TNJ, obito joins naruto, madar akills obito, madara vs sasuke starts > wait another 80 chapters of meaningless shit ck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 27, 2013)

I suspect the tnj will end this chapter cuz it was spread in 100 chapter , hope for madara trump card and more bijuus chakra for naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2013)

It'd be funny if after dealing with Obito the alliance dogpiled Madara. 

Anyway as for how I think things will play out. Obito will convert but regretfully tell the alliance that  the Juubi is self-operational now, think ultimately things will lead to him having that team up with Kakashi (hinted at in his flashback of his time spent rehabilitating).


----------



## Doge (Oct 27, 2013)

No protagonists die and we waste even more time on a result we've known for a while now.  Kishi doesn't want any good guy to die.


----------



## Incognito (Oct 27, 2013)

Naruto gives the usual power-rangers speech, Obito will eventually fellate him.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 27, 2013)

God I hope Obito kills Madara at this point.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 28, 2013)

The 9 Bijuu Working together!

Flashbacks of Rikudo training them at Myobokuzan as he Rides the Elder Toad Sage while they were children.

He teaches them powerful combination attacks which they will all now remember to perform and will actually be the first time they use it in real combat!

Naruto will pat them all and give bless their chakras with Senjutsu.


----------



## m1cojakle (Oct 28, 2013)

TNJ will not win against Obito. He will say that it is too late, and it really is. I mean, how many thousands has he killed? Anyway, Madara hi-jacks after a couple more chapters and reveals that the Moon's Eye Plan had nothing to do with a massive genjutu but rather is a means for Madara to take over the entire world by releasing whatever it is that is trapped inside the Moon.

Joke version: neji is resurected and revelas that he is the true reincarnation tof the Sage of Six Paths and proceeds to absorb all teh chakras intohimself becoming emperor with Tsunade as his whore.


----------



## zuul (Oct 28, 2013)

A flashbacks or Au chapter hopefully.

I love flashbacks the best. Madara's and Itachi's were especailly well done, so those as well I hope.


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

Pls Madara, jump in and kill Obito. Then controll all Bijuus with your Sharingan!
Or posses him, that should work to.

But to bad, I think 653 will be TnJ chapter between Naruto and Obito.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 28, 2013)

TnJ of course, but with recycled flashbacks or actual new information? 



Mofo said:


> Obito lives on and goes to become a mafia hitman named Mario.
> [sp][/sp]




I'm fine with this.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2013)

Same author shoot again, so pretty expectable:


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Oct 28, 2013)

We need more Madara and Tobirama panel time


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2013)

Complete_Ownage said:


> *I* need more Madara and Tobirama panel time



Fixed it for you. 


I hope they take the chakra from obito at the beginning of the chapter 
It will be lame if they take more than 5 pages IMO.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 28, 2013)

Elia said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> I hope they take the chakra from obito at the beginning of the chapter
> It will be lame if they take more than 5 pages IMO.



With how Kishi currently writes, 5 chapters is just as likely as 5 sentences


----------



## Amanda (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not expecting too much of the spoilers tbh. It's going to be a talking chapter about Obito's and Naruto's hearts, what special spoilers could there be?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2013)

I like the telegram image funny. I expect obito to spill his guts to naruto and madara kills him before he can join naruto


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 28, 2013)

Amanda said:


> I'm not expecting too much of the spoilers tbh. It's going to be a talking chapter about Obito's and Naruto's hearts, what special spoilers could there be?



Because Obito's heart was empty? 

Not expecting much either.. Hopefully we get some epic Naruto-panels though


----------



## BisonLlama (Oct 28, 2013)

Assuming Madara kills Obito with Naruto still inside his mind/soul/heart/body/bottom.

What happens to Naruto?


----------



## Amanda (Oct 28, 2013)

"Ok this is how it goes. I love you bro, and you love me back."

"No."

"LOVE ME YOU SON OF A BITCH THIS IS NOT A NEGOTIATION!"


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 28, 2013)

Chapter prediction: We knew it was gonna be a flashback

We will find out that Obito powers went beserk and caused Kakashi to genjutsu RIn because of Obito. He accidently planted a thought inside of her head.(what if I was a jinchuuriki) There that thought manifested and drove the fodder crazy. The struggle to unleashe bijuu mode but not being able to because you only think she is a jinchuuriki but she wasn't. One mission she went mad and stab Minato in the ankle which is why he wasnt there. And got kidnapped by the mist. There with her annoying cries of being a jinchuuriki when she wasnt they got tired of her shit and kicked her out of the village and told her to go home. On her way home she stole the Mizu Kage mighty wings. and the Mizu Kage wasnt having that shit. SO he sent a hit squad. to retrieve her and his mighty wings. The reason rin aint the mizu kage mighty wings is because she thought the bijuu was hungry and wouldnt give her power until it was fed. After it didnt wake up. She didnt wanna live anymore then jumped infront of Kakashi chidori and killed her self. All because of the accidental Genjutsu thought Obito placed in Rin head.  When he first obtained the Sharingan.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2013)

An excruciatingly bad flashback on more of Obitos shit past.

Or they talk, but it'll be really bad, and horribly written anyway.


----------



## RBL (Oct 28, 2013)

I predict Gai going eight gates


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2013)

I predict a set up chapter.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 28, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict Gai going eight gates




Randomly in the middle of the tug-of-chakra & Naruto psychotherapy session? :risu


----------



## Addy (Oct 28, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict Gai going eight gates


for some reason, i predict that against madara after obito kicks the bucket


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 28, 2013)

Cjman121 said:


> Im kinda tired of Obito so I just want him to die in a corner so we can move on the Madara



Hashirama has yet to counter Madara's proposition that "There are no real dreams in this world"


----------



## RBL (Oct 28, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Randomly in the middle of the tug-of-chakra & Naruto psychotherapy session? :risu



i don't know what kind of guy you think gai is...



YOUTH NEVER WAITS.

it's now or never.

Naruto 653-

The Eight Gates of Death - Madara's Grand Final.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 28, 2013)

I just hope that this chapter ends the tnj and the last page is madara with his trump card... also more stuff about bijuus and shinju


----------



## Abz (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not looking forward to how this is going to pan out...this tnj is going to be messier than a bad horror movie....


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 28, 2013)

If its a flashback...I want to see Uncle Nagato.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 28, 2013)

Bridge Builder for FV


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 28, 2013)

when can we except the new chapter ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 28, 2013)

Please god nooo flashback, the last time we had a full chapter with the shitbito flashbacks, i had to get myself drunked and high just to read it... worst flasbacks in the history of shounen managa.


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 28, 2013)

Trying to read the spoiler page for Naruto on 2ch, with google translate hurts my brain.
I don't even know how to comprehend most of this engrish.
I'm in deep waters </3


----------



## Rosi (Oct 28, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Please god nooo flashback, the last time we had a full chapter with the shitbito flashbacks, i had to get myself drunked and high just to read it... worst flasbacks in the history of shounen managa.



I have bad news for you, bro


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 28, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Please god nooo flashback, the last time we had a full chapter with the shitbito flashbacks, i had to get myself drunked and high just to read it... worst flasbacks in the history of shounen managa.



seems and interesting technique for reading shitty chapters 



Obitomo said:


> Trying to read the spoiler page for Naruto on 2ch, with google translate hurts my brain.



can you post a link or send it to me please ?


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2013)

How the fuck is Obito going to be TnJed in one chapter? 

Also, if people hate Obito so much, why does it matter if he's in flashbacks or present? 

Anyway, I predict we will find out about Obito's involvement with the Kyuubi attack (why he attacked, why the Uchiha were missing, etc), the Uchiha Massacre, and Kirigakure.

Come on, the only Kage in history who we hasn't been seen yet is the Third Mizukage. Plus, the Bloody Mist was involved in Rin's death. Yet we're apparently not going to find out why Obito broke in and brainwashed Yagura?


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 28, 2013)

BeyondTwoSouls said:


> can you post a link or send it to me please ?


Here it is, it's still in engrish but you can change it back to original without GoogleTranslate activated.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch?"


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 28, 2013)

@ Obitomo:

damn nice sig, even with madaras rape face :rofl


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> Here it is, it's still in engrish but you can change it back to original without GoogleTranslate activated.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


_"Sasuke or send a polygamy life is allowed to enter the three daughter-in-law all men Sakura, Ino, of incense phosphorus finally"_


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 28, 2013)

Haha thanks dude, when I first saw some of the Senju Brothers/Madara gifs a while back I saved a whole lot and that one had to be my favourite.
Also that episode with Mad's edo tensei introduction was my favourite.

The best part of the engrish was the Dolphin sasuke line. haha


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2013)

Fusion said:


> How the fuck is Obito going to be TnJed in one chapter?
> 
> Also, if people hate Obito so much, why does it matter if he's in flashbacks or present?
> 
> ...



The answer to all of those questions is Rin.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't the shinobi alliance transform themselves into a bunch of Rins. Obito doesn't have the stones to hurt Rin.


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> The answer to all of those questions is Rin.


We'll see. 

So Rin is the reason why the Uchiha were missing? :amazed

I guess we know who the FV is.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 28, 2013)

anyone else miss the derp madara  (the one in my avy)


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> anyone else miss the derp madara  (the one in my avy)


WTF is that thing?


----------



## Xeros (Oct 28, 2013)

ナルトの神秘的な力がObitoの運命を変える。Obitoその後輪廻転生を使用しており、存続...五影はObitoを破棄することに同意するものとし、..！！


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2013)

^ 



Google Translate said:


> Mysterious power of Naruto change the fate of Obito. If you are using the reincarnation Obito then, survival ... five shadows assume that you agree to destroy the Obito, ..! !


----------



## RBL (Oct 28, 2013)

Xeros said:


> ナルトの神秘的な力がObitoの運命を変える。Obitoその後輪廻転生を使用しており、存続...五影はObitoを破棄することに同意するものとし、..！！



Translated (with google)

Mysterious power of Naruto change the fate of Obito. If you are using the reincarnation Obito then, survival ... five shadows assume that you agree to destroy the Obito, ..! !

what i understood is that obito getting TNJ is actually true.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 28, 2013)

what is meant with "mysterious power of naruto". maybe this is just a translation mistake.
but would be a "reincarnation" jutsu a bit to early ? i mean we stil have a madara and a plant which can go crazy on rampage...


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 28, 2013)

Xeros said:


> ナルトの神秘的な力がObitoの運命を変える。Obitoその後輪廻転生を使用しており、存続...五影はObitoを破棄することに同意するものとし、..！！


Beautiful reverse trans


----------



## RBL (Oct 28, 2013)

are we getting the chapter tomorrow?


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 28, 2013)

Supposedly.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes we are


----------



## RBL (Oct 28, 2013)

my body is prepared for this.

i just finished my daily workout sessions.

my nerdy mind and my youthful body are prepared for the incoming shit


----------



## Jad (Oct 28, 2013)

Imagine how fucked up if this turned about to be the situations:

Naruto: "Rin wouldn't want this, don't destroy the world because of Rin"
Obito: "Rin...........? Who said this was all about Rin?"
Naruto: "Then why?"
Obito: "Gai........he beat me up so many times I got butthurt. I need this power to atain eternal youth and surpass him!"


----------



## RBL (Oct 28, 2013)

Jad said:


> Imagine how fucked up if this turned about to be the situations:
> 
> Naruto: "Rin wouldn't want this, don't destroy the world because of Rin"
> Obito: "Rin...........? Who said this was all about Rin?"
> ...



In order to surpass gai, he ought to surpass Lee First

[YOUTUBE]SIgZrtv5pT4[/YOUTUBE]



gai should give this to obito, so he could chill the fck out.



everybody wants it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 28, 2013)

Rin Uzumaki is revealed


----------



## Xeros (Oct 28, 2013)

I was bored but I made an chapter of my prediction


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Rin Uzumaki is revealed



We already got her surname it was Nohara.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 28, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I was bored but I made an chapter of my prediction



before i read your lines over this picture, i firstly fought this was a leaked spoiler


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 28, 2013)

Be ready for an early chapter btw. One Piece got spoilers sunday night/early monday morning. That usually means monday night/tuesday releases.


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 28, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Be ready for an early chapter btw. One Piece got spoilers sunday night/early monday morning. That usually means monday night/tuesday releases.


I hope this ends up being the case...


----------



## Weapon (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think we got spoilers for the last two weeks just the chapters straight up. Hope it's the case this week since I prefer it like that.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

adeshina365 said:


> I hope this ends up being the case...


I wouldn't post this if I weren't sure.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 29, 2013)

Chapter 653: Fake Spoiler

Naruto talks
Obito talks
Rin recycled panels
Gay Flashbacks

Ah fuck it, manga sucks so bad recently, not even worth making a fake spoiler any more!!!

Hope manga improves soon!

Want to see Madara kick some ass.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

That's fake? Sounds legit to me...

Though I do expect some "I am an orphan because of you but I don't hold it against you!" stuff.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 29, 2013)

I predict nothing interesting happens.

Maybe a bit of TnJ.


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

Whole chapter will be a bunch of recycled panels of Obito's passed, and you will get some forum members saying "We needed this to explain blah blah blah, stop bashing the chapter it was good"...


----------



## RBL (Oct 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Whole chapter will be a bunch of recycled panels of Obito's passed, and you will get some forum members saying "We needed this to explain blah blah blah"...



don't lose hopes yet, we might actually see some gai's panels.

because i highly doubt rock lee or tenten doing something by their own.

rock lee and tenten attack along with the other rookies, kishi is not good enough to give them some original panels, or even some panels with their signature movements  .


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Whole chapter will be a bunch of recycled panels of Obito's passed, and you will get some forum members saying "We needed this to explain blah blah blah, stop bashing the chapter it was good"...


$20 says Obito cries and thanks Nardo.


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> $20 says Obito cries and thanks Nardo.



30$ says Obito hugs Naruto


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2013)

I wonder if the same way that Obito and Naruto are connected now due to their chakras being interwined in the Bijuu chakra tug-of war, could Sasuke also get involved. Given that he is covering Kurama Bijuu Mode with his Susano'o, and well, that is chakra.

If he was maybe he'd get to see through Obito's memories things like the set up of the Uchiha Massacre, Danzou knowing Obito, that it was him the one that summoned Kurama years ago, etc.

I wonder if the Shinju will turn back into the Gedou Mazou if they manage to rip off all the Bijuus's chakra from Obito.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Really not looking forward to this obvious flashback garbage of a chapter.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> 30$ says Obito hugs Naruto


I'd take the bet if I weren't sure I'd lose money... That probably will happen.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I was bored but I made an chapter of my prediction



what the fuck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

Pretty much this

- Naruto and Obito have their talk 
- We get a scene of everyone else wondering why they're just suspended in air, hyping Naruto and also everyone wondering what's going on
- Scene of Hashirama and Madara heading towards the tree


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I was bored but I made an chapter of my prediction



Naruto: ...I still don't know where Kakashi-sensei is or what happened to him. You're responsible for Akatsuki and thus responsible for every person they hurt/killed. Fodder are dead. Neji is dead. Ero-sennin is dead. MY PARENTS ARE DEADDDDDD.


^ What would happen next.

But seriously, I predict Naruto rips off Obito's "mask" (Face, hilariously) as Madara finally unveils his plan.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

at this point, it seems like naruto doesn't know who kakashi is.


----------



## 1artic000 (Oct 29, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> at this point, it seems like naruto doesn't know who kakashi is.



and Yamato to


----------



## RBL (Oct 29, 2013)

And anko 

Some people say we are getting the chapter today, and some no


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> And anko
> 
> Some people say we are getting the chapter today, and some no


People saying "no" have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm probably the only one here who actually liked how the last chapter was done, especially when you consider we all knew Obito would end up converted.  Kind of pointless to be mad at something we've all known for years would happen.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> I'm probably the only one here who actually liked how the last chapter was done, especially when you consider we all knew Obito would end up converted.  Kind of pointless to be mad at something we've all known for years would happen.


I'd say I liked it as well but that's like saying the sky is blue and water is wet. There's been so few chapters I wasn't okay with, but never one that I legitimately hated for whatever reason. D:


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

Last chapter was fine. Alliance!Naruto = good, because he's being backed up by the power of friendship. The 'wanking' one ruined what came before and after and that's the biggest problem. Jesus!Naruto = bad, because he's being backed up by the power of bullshit frog predictions and lazy author intent.


----------



## RBL (Oct 29, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I'd say I liked it as well but that's like saying the sky is blue and water is wet. There's been so few chapters I wasn't okay with, but never one that I legitimately hated for whatever reason. D:



Probably because your fav char is naruto, other than that I see no reason as to why someone should defend this manga


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> Probably because your fav char is naruto, other than that* I see no reason as to why someone should defend this manga *


Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, I guess? =/


----------



## RBL (Oct 29, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, I guess? =/



I guess you are right.
By quality it's debatable.

By tastes it's not.

Everyone is free to like whatever they want


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> Probably because your fav char is naruto, other than that I see no reason as to why someone should defend this manga


There are plenty of reasons as to why anyone would defend this manga, and some do so even if their favorite character isn't Naruto. Maybe it's because on other websites people haven't become jaded enough or don't read anything they seem to care little about for reasons beyond the ability to use the umpteenth petty attempt at reading manga "ironically" and then discussing it while continuously spouting "gods I hate this so much I'm totes quitting man I can't handle how cool I am right now".

While *you* may not see a reason, others /do/ and I'm grateful for having those people around. I admit that the by now infamous Naruto wank chapter was too much, but as for the rest, it's been okay at the very least. Some moments underwhelming, others just right, and some more were over the top. At this point, expecting flawless chapters that cater to so many people with different expectations, tastes, desires, would be ludicrous.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

this is the climax. ppl got disappointed. 
ppl disappoint.


----------



## Uzumaki Hiruto (Oct 29, 2013)

I wonder how Naruto is going to TnJ Obito.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 29, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> Probably because your fav char is naruto, other than that I see no reason as to why someone should defend this manga


Mine is as well but that chapter sucked. And yes I was shocked Obito was converted


----------



## zuul (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't like Naruto and yet I still like the manga. 

I'm not even pissed by the upcoming TNJ. 

However Madara's is something I'd have some difficulty to accept...


----------



## Kensei13 (Oct 29, 2013)

653 spoiler


TnJ will trump all


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

How predictable. 

Naruto still wants to be friends.


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

I was close in my prediction. I thought Naruto was going to hug him, but a handshake? Should have seen that one coming.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

Incoming Naruto/Tobi teamwork.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

It's not a fistbump though. Obito is being acquaintance-zoned by Naruto.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 29, 2013)

I mean i knew this was coming and I don't really mind it for this chapter, but please don't tell me that page is the last page for this week.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2013)

Kensei13 said:


> 653 spoiler
> 
> 
> TnJ will trump all



He caused the death of your parents


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't believe we are discussing such things in the manga. This manga has just fallen so badly, that pages like the spoiler provided shows, just...cringe worthy. Obito you are a VILLIAN, far out.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh fuck.
"You used my body as a living shield and try to explode me, you killed my parents and thosands of people. BUT let shake our hands!"


----------



## auem (Oct 29, 2013)

^^
let bygone be bygone...


----------



## Weapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Can't believe we are discussing such things in the manga. This manga has just fallen so badly, that pages like the spoiler provided shows, just...cringe worthy. Obito you are a *VILLIAN*, far out.



Hasn't he done more harm than most villains in the series combined anyways lol? I honestly think it will be another failed TNJ attempt, in the sense it will be stopped by someone (Madara/Sasuke/Other maybe).


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

Kensei13 said:


> 653 spoiler
> 
> 
> TnJ will trump all



So cute pek


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow this makes me sick. Obito killed Neji, turned Sasuke onto the path of darkness, started Akatsuki, and is responsible for 60,000+ deaths in this war and Naruto still extends him the hand of friendship?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2013)

Well to be fair in part 1 guys like Neji or Zabuza were TnJ'd WAY faster than Obito was.

It took a battle of nearly 100 chapter when he was the target of a TnJ onslaught made by Naruto, Kakashi, and Minato.

Only Sasuke had proved to be more stubborn than him when it comes to TnJ resistance.

I guess Kishi couldn't make Naruto and his beliefs look uncool by making Obito show him the middle finger at the end and telling him to fuck off as he dies.

The constant comparisons between Naruto and Obito and the latter tragic past made it impossible for Kishi to let the guy die unredeemed.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 29, 2013)

tnis shit beter be tight asfuck my nigaa


----------



## Uzumaki Hiruto (Oct 29, 2013)

I love how Naruto is able to forgive Obito for everything he has done, truly admirable. Great work Kishimoto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I mean i knew this was coming and I don't really mind it for this chapter, but please don't tell me that page is the last page for this week.



It doesn't seem to be.



Weaponess said:


> Hasn't he done more harm than most villains in the series combined anyways lol? I honestly think it will be another failed TNJ attempt, in the sense it will be stopped by someone (Madara/Sasuke/Other maybe).



Agreed. He's done too much for this to just roll over like Nagato. He can be forgiven by Naruto but he really can't be taken back into the fold. Something will happen to him (Madara will probably kill him before he can do anything really good). 

I'm betting we have a break after this chapter.


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

Uzumaki Hiruto said:


> I love how Naruto is able to forgive Obito for everything he has done, truly admirable. Great work Kishimoto.



It's quite easy to write a character like that. Just throw out all common sense and logic.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

This seems to be the end of the chapter judging by the editor comments. I don't know whether I want another Obitroll or TnJ completed


----------



## Harbour (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, guys, i have a legit question.
Why Naruto didnt give the friendship hand  to Kakuzu, Sasori, Kisame, Deidara, MIZUKI at last? They just want more money, more beauty, more explosion, more knowledges. They even didnt kill many people. Why you let them die, hypocrite?!


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It doesn't seem to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the fucking line with Naruto? This is just too much... Obito has caused so much pain and ruined so many lives. There really isn't a place for him in the world anymore. Even if Naruto forgave him the rest of the world surely wouldn't.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

Once Obito converts it'll be time for his redemption. You don't redeem yourself just by changing. Zabuza, Nagato, Chiyo, everyone major who makes a heel/face turn redeems themselves somehow so now we will see Obito go for his. After he gets his redemption out of his way he can die. 

I wonder how he will redeem himself.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 29, 2013)

Kishi totally trolling our expectations. Obito is going to be ignoring TNJ next chapter. This is a FIGHTING manga.  Obito will be FIGHTING for sure. No way Obito can be TNJ while all those Hokages and Kages are still standing. Obito has hardly shown any cool jutsus yet. This is the end of the manga. Actually let's have faith that Kishi is trolling. This is the same Obito who trolled Deidara to piece. Trolled Kakashi. Trolled the alliance. OBITO IS A TROLL. We are mistaken to doubt Kishi's intentions here!

If Naruto touches Obito's hand: his chakra & soul will be sucked out instantly.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Well to be fair in part 1 guys like Neji or Zabuza were TnJ'd WAY faster than Obito was.




This is what I mean, we have had villains a majority of them that do fuck all and get TNJ'd and no one gives a fuck, but when it's an actual good TNJ scenario people start crying. 

What did Neji do again, act like an ignorant girl for his age and bully his younger cousin = Emotional touching well done TNJ scene. 

Yet, Obito isn't allowed to be since everyones crying ESPECIALLY since compared to the rest of these characters we've known about it and seen it coming for what a year + now.

People still going on about it, it blows my mind.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Once Obito converts it'll be time for his redemption. You don't redeem yourself just by changing. Zabuza, Nagato, Chiyo, everyone major who makes a heel/face turn redeems themselves somehow so now we will see Obito go for his. After he gets his redemption out of his way he can die.
> 
> I wonder how he will redeem himself.



using Rinne tensei to revive all the casualties .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2013)

A cliffhanger seems it is whether or not Obito will accept Naruto's offer.

Gotta say I like that kind of ending.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

Shaping up to be a bad chapter (fuck's sake, 20 pages of talking? ). However, I do like Naruto's slightly open jacket (it has been so for a while for whatever reason). Makes him look cool. Good game kishi.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Once Obito converts it'll be time for his redemption. You don't redeem yourself just by changing. Zabuza, Nagato, Chiyo, everyone major who makes a heel/face turn redeems themselves somehow so now we will see Obito go for his. After he gets his redemption out of his way he can die.
> 
> I wonder how he will redeem himself.


His attacks can permanently harm Edo Tensei... Seeing how Madara is still one and is near-untouchable, the alliance will require Obito's help. That's what I think will happen, he'll betray Madara somehow, sometime. It's likely that in the end, Obito won't make it. How this'll happen could be for many reason, but the most predictable one would be that Madara mortally wounds Obito, but Obito uses that as a way to destroy Madara. Might even be like that time when Naruto tanked the kunai with his hands, just so he could rasengan Kabuto?


----------



## Cjones (Oct 29, 2013)

I honestly thought that if there was on thing I was going to be positive about when it came to Obito is that he wouldn't be tnj. I mean one of the big signs that he wasn't going to be redeemable his that he killed both Kushina and Konan with out any kind of remorse. Male character killing females in such a way typically points in that direction.

Completely shocked if it happens.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Shaping up to be a bad chapter. However, I do like Naruto's slightly open jacket (it has been so for a while for whatever reason). Makes him look cool. Good game kishi.



His jacket is also heavily damaged from this fight , so there is hope for a wardrobe change.


----------



## calimike (Oct 29, 2013)

Kensei13 said:


> 653 spoiler
> 
> 
> TnJ will trump all



I predict Obito is fusion with Naruto into holy shinobi?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

We've got to see kamui's susano anyway, .

There's still hope Obito will slap that hand away though.



vered said:


> His jacket is also heavily damaged from this fight , so there is hope for a wardrobe change.



Might as well say here I never disliked Naruto's jumpsuit


----------



## Uzumaki Hiruto (Oct 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> It's quite easy to write a character like that. Just throw out all common sense and logic.



It's not throwing out all common sense and logic. The message Kishimoto is trying to get across here is to forgive your enemies. Forgiveness and friendship are the key to world peace. It's a beautiful idea. This concept not only applies to the manga but to the real world as well. If more people were like Naruto the world would be a much better place. Do you really think forgiveness is illogical?


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2013)

vered said:


> His jacket is also heavily damaged from this fight , so there is hope for a wardrobe change.


Change? He doesn't need clothing. 

Wait, what?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

calimike said:


> I predict Obito is fusion with Naruto into holy shinobi?



 waaat


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

TAKE HIS FUCKING HAND, OBITO. TAKE DAT MODDAFUGGIGN HAND AND FLY OVER THE GLITTERY SPARKLY RAINBOWS YOU MOFO HGHHHGHHHGHGHHHUHHHH


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> His attacks can permanently harm Edo Tensei... Seeing how Madara is still one and is near-untouchable, the alliance will require Obito's help. That's what I think will happen, he'll betray Madara somehow, sometime. It's likely that in the end, Obito won't make it. How this'll happen could be for many reason, but the most predictable one would be that Madara mortally wounds Obito, but Obito uses that as a way to destroy Madara. Might even be like that time when Naruto tanked the kunai with his hands, just so he could rasengan Kabuto?



Nobody but the hero is destroying Madara. The best Obito can do is give the good guys a hint of his weakness.

"Wait until he has to pee and then all stand behind him and laugh."



Cjones said:


> I honestly thought that if there was on thing I was going to be positive about when it came to Obito is that he wouldn't be tnj. I mean one of the big signs that he wasn't going to be redeemable his that he killed both Kushina and Konan with out any kind of remorse. Male character killing females in such a way typically points in that direction.
> 
> Completely shocked if it happens.



Are you kidding? Sasuke almost killed Karin and laughed about it and that was completely forgotten.


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

Poor Hinata 
Naruto is into thoese Uchia boys. Just like Orochimaru.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nobody but the hero is destroying Madara. The best Obito can do is give the good guys a hint of his weakness.
> 
> "Wait until he has to pee and then all stand behind him and laugh."
> 
> ...


That would only make everyone's death more swift and painful, no matter how contradictory that sounds  Nobody stands behind Madara while he's taking a leak.

Thank god he's still dead. If he was alive, I'm sure he'd be holding it in for a while now. Imagine Madara twisting and bending his legs thinking "fucking hell when will this end"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

vered said:


> using Rinne tensei to revive all the casualties .



Could be. At the same time I don't think Obito's stupid enough to use it when Madara's running loose. Something like that is best saved until the finale of a fight. I think he will have a hand in Madara's destruction. Even more so when you consider the fact Madara probably had a hand in Rin's death and Obito won't take that lightly. 





Kenneth said:


> His attacks can permanently harm Edo Tensei... Seeing how Madara is still one and is near-untouchable, the alliance will require Obito's help. That's what I think will happen, he'll betray Madara somehow, sometime. It's likely that in the end, Obito won't make it. How this'll happen could be for many reason, but the most predictable one would be that Madara mortally wounds Obito, but Obito uses that as a way to destroy Madara. Might even be like that time when Naruto tanked the kunai with his hands, just so he could rasengan Kabuto?



If Madara had a hand in Rin's death Obito will definitely be involved in his death. Let alone Madara is running loose and Madara's backstabbed him previously. I see his death similar to Jiraiya's, a sacrificial death. That way he goes out being the Obito he should have been before this whole mess happened. It also depends on how powerful Madara is and how the tree is as well. As far as we know the tree will still be active so Obito goes and does a suicide mission against Madara (with Kakashi maybe but Kakashi lives) while everyone takes out the tree, we don't know. 

But what we do know is that he's redeeming himself and if Madara did had a hang in Rin's death that isn't going to sit well with him. We also have the whole Sasuke thing after this arc so surely Naruto isn't going to reach his peak strength. 

Still a while to go but Obito and the Edos are done after this arc. 



Harbour said:


> Well, guys, i have a legit question.
> Why Naruto didnt give the friendship hand  to Kakuzu, Sasori, Kisame, Deidara, MIZUKI at last? They just want more money, more beauty, more explosion, more knowledges. They even didnt kill many people. Why you let them die, hypocrite?!



Kakuzu was already dying from the FRS, he wasn't going to live. Kakashi sped up his death. Sasori let himself die, Kisame died a warrior's way, Deidara died trying to kill Sasuke but it was under his own terms, Mizuki lol. Basically Obito's a different story.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nobody but the hero is destroying Madara. The best Obito can do is give the good guys a hint of his weakness.
> 
> "Wait until he has to pee and then all stand behind him and laugh."
> 
> ...



Actually Sasuke stabbing Karin wasn't exactly forgotten.

It was turned into comedy.

Amusing injuries.

The only ones who seem wary of Sasuke are Shika and Sai...both of them in love with Naruto and jealous that Naruto seems to love Sasuke more than them. The only "drama" lately.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 29, 2013)

is htis out hyet?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2013)

It's the reverse of chapter 615. That time it was Tobito raising the hand and doing the TnJ.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Actually Sasuke stabbing Karin wasn't exactly forgotten.
> 
> *It was turned into comedy.*
> 
> ...



We can only expect that from Naruto and Obito now.


----------



## calimike (Oct 29, 2013)

My friend  translated
 "Lin must say don't hide yourself. Don't go away. You are Not alone"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2013)

A rough translation from Purely Sadistic about what is being said there:



			
				Purely Sadistic said:
			
		

> first panel is naruto saying
> "well I guess  a lot of people would also have said that too [I think he's referring to the hopeless idea of the world]"
> second panel
> "...trying to be strong so you can hide yourself"
> ...





ch1p said:


> We've got to see kamui's susano anyway, .
> 
> There's still hope Obito will slap that hand away though.



I really wish we get a glimpse of it.

I find it odd Kishi is using the result of the TnJ as a cliffhanger. They usually work right away and the chapter could've ended with Obito pulling a "I'll believe in you" ala Nagato. But Kishi is leaving it in the air for one more week.

A twist in the form of what you suggest _might_ happen.

*@Majin Lu:* Good point!


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

calimike said:


> My friend  translated
> "*Lin* must say don't hide yourself. Don't go away. You are Not alone"



you mean Rin right?
since when did nardo know rin?


or is this linsanity?


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 29, 2013)

fgts anser me


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2013)

My inner Obito fanboy and very outer Naruto fanboy probably won't be able to cope with this.  Oh gods. SHED A TEAR YOU CUNT

I KNOW YOU WANT TO


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito trolling us again
Remember when Madara made him use Rinne Tensei
Oh yeah, didn't actually happen!
Trolls gonna troll


----------



## Cjones (Oct 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you kidding? Sasuke almost killed Karin and laughed about it and that was completely forgotten.



The difference with Karin is that not only did she not die, but he actually apologized to her later. Obito pretty much gave the middle finger to Kushina and especially Konan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Weird. That translation sounds like the end of the chapter but there is no happy smiling Naruto face at the end! Is there another page?

Anyway, Rin.


----------



## zuul (Oct 29, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> The only ones who seem wary of Sasuke are Shika and Sai...both of them in love with Naruto and jealous that Naruto seems to love Sasuke more than them. The only "drama" lately.



That's also how I see it, but you forgot Gaara. Though Gaara seems to have a more benevolent approach as he's willing to hand his beloved Naruto to Saske as long as it makes the blonde happy.




On Karin : Part of her hates Sasuke for what he did. The other (bigger) part wants to lick him all over his body regadless.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2013)

Or maybe they cut if off, the smiling Naruto icon, from the picture taking of the page.

But I am sure it's the last page. Those bolded, black letters outside the speech bubbles are for the end of the chapters. It has to be.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

So they just talk for 16 pages? i wonder whether there are any flashbacks.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito has two choices here:

1) Take Naruto's fucking hand and become his bitch
2) Don't take Naruto's fucking hand and get bitch slapped 


so what will it be


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Chapter 321


----------



## 1nkorus (Oct 29, 2013)

Chapter 321


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2013)

obito is done, naruto's next target madara


----------



## calimike (Oct 29, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> you mean Rin right?
> since when did nardo know rin?
> 
> 
> or is this linsanity?



Lin is Rin because my friend mistranslated?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

unless there's a character named Lin whom we did not know 

wtf is lin anyway im gonna read this chap to find out


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh hey Orphan Obito.

Good Lord.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2013)

Naruto you were an Orphan BECAUSE HE KILLED YOUR PARENTS

Good lord


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto you were an Orphan BECAUSE HE KILLED YOUR PARENTS
> 
> Good lord



 That's the worst of it.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

obito: you are like me.
naruto: no, you are like me.
obito: no, you are like me.
naruto: no, you are like me.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 29, 2013)

We are like us. They are like them. We will become them, they will become us. We merge, we fuse, we grow.


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

Worst-chapter-ever. Believe that! In my opinion, this is my number one worst chapter, I can't think of anything else that tops this just disgusting pile of crap next to a dusty corner.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 29, 2013)

*I stayed up late for this*

I have made a big mistake.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 29, 2013)

Let the shitstorm begin


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

I just realized that Kishi brings Neji up at the very end of the chapter.

RT incoming?


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

What a waste of pages. Could have been used for toilet paper instead of writing this chapter.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

shit am i the only one who liked this chap 

this is happening again fuuuuuuu--


----------



## Ababu (Oct 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Worst-chapter-ever. Believe that! That is my number one worst chapter, I can't think of anything else that tops this just disgusting pile of crap next to a dusty corner.



This and me being a staunch naruto fan and avid supporter (both manga and character) can't help but agree on this... I mean this a TnJ that was always foreshadowed since tobi became obito, but still somehow after about a year of foreshadowing and constant bickering.. it still looks forced... and yes NARUTO YOU ARE ORPHAN BECAUSE OF THIS DORK......


----------



## Paradise123 (Oct 29, 2013)

*30 seconds*

I have no idea how to respond to this chapter. 
Took me thirty seconds to read this and it wasn't good, bad, or hilariously bad. Just


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2013)

Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Frostman (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea it was boring. I hope the twist in the next chapter is interesting and not as cliche as im expecting it to be.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

I have about 15 pages left of my paper to write so I guess I had a legitimate reason to stay up tonight....


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

If you didn't think this whole chapter was a TnJ chapter. O'boy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

If people didn't predict this happening I don't know what to say. We knew this chapter was going to be about this.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

*wtf is this*

Chapter 321

middle right panel, behind derp face naruto's back on his headband stream

what is that


----------



## Frostman (Oct 29, 2013)

Look on the 19th page. Its part of his outfit.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## maupp (Oct 29, 2013)

this chapter was an important one. This manga is no only about fighting< it explore the emotional side of all the characters as well as their motives, so this type of chapters should have been expected toward the conclusion of a major fight

I can't believe some are screaming and complaining about this chapter< this is a chapter dealing with Obito emotional problem and necessary for the plot to develop and go forward. Some of you here on this forums like acting like adults yet complain at every chance the manga offer something remotely complex and only beg for more smashy smasha, talk about childish behaviour 

At least stop pretending that you're a bench of grown up then we can understand why you'll only want non stop fighting w/o looking into the characters depth and connection to they motives


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 29, 2013)

took me same amount of time. It's just, if he was going to do a chapter like this, he should have made it exra length so we can move on.


----------



## rubberguy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Weekly complaints thread.*

Drop your complaints about the chapter here. I wish the mods could sticky this.


----------



## maupp (Oct 29, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If people didn't predict this happening I don't know what to say. We knew this chapter was going to be about this.


some people just like to complain, it's like an addiction to them. I mean anyone who has read Naruto for even only 100 chapter would have known that this chapter was going to a "talking chapter" yet some people still want to complain. In fact I'm positive that even the one who started this thread and the ones supporting him knew that this chapter was going to be TNJ but they'd still pretend they didn't expect this in order to start and complain fest


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

*i stopped reading at page 10*

can you tell me if i missed something from not reading the rest of the chapter? 

aside from the flashbacks with rin. those, i read.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2013)

30 seconds?

NFers confirmed Minato level


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

summary of this chapter:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

I actually kind of skipped to the last page to see if Madara stabbed him yet.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 29, 2013)

nah worost chatper of all time


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

i did not see that until just now


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

why tell you then you can read it in like 5-10 minutes?


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 29, 2013)

Meh, I'll live.
*resumes late night porn surfing*


----------



## auem (Oct 29, 2013)

Addy,
you missed the reason why Obito  managed to subdue Jubi from taking over his body..


----------



## maupp (Oct 29, 2013)

that's your problem, if you want to know what happen then go finish the chapter, for once stop being an attention seeker


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I actually kind of skipped to the last page to see if Madara stabbed him yet.



yeah, i did the same after page 10...... no madara


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

pg 1 loneliness wank
pg 2 the same
pg 3 the same
pg 4 friendship
pg 5 friendship
pg 6 friendship
pg 7 friendship
pg 8 friendship
pg 9 friendship
pg 10 friendship
pg 11 friendship
pg 12 friendship
pg 13 friendship
pg 14 friendship
pg 15 friendship
pg 10023485 friendship


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hermaeus said:


> why tell you then you can read it in like 5-10 minutes?



i lost all will to read the convo because of how predictable it is 

reading the threads about the conversation being stupid is more entertaining.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

I never got what the fuck was that for.

He had something similar in his part 1 outfit. It serves no purpose. What is that thing.


----------



## omixeo (Oct 29, 2013)

24,000 posts and you can't be bothered enough to read an extra 8 pages? You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2013)

no you didn't miss a thing unfortunately.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

auem said:


> Addy,
> you missed the reason why Obito  managed to subdue Jubi from taking over his body..



really? 

gonna the chapter now!!!!! 

........ Chapter 321

we already knew that 

damn you, you made me read the rest of the chapter for nothing


----------



## omixeo (Oct 29, 2013)

hahahahahah


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2013)

COme on now. The chapter wasnt that bad. Atleast it wasnt some lame ass talk no jutsu. It was an actual good one. I can tell people are gonna hate this chapter because we had to suffer from the long ass build up to it. But atleast we knows it over people.

Hopefully though......its Sasuke vs Madara time.


----------



## Uzumaki Hiruto (Oct 29, 2013)

You should have read the chapter fully, it was really great. Naruto made an amazing speech.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Uzumaki Hiruto said:


> You should have read the chapter fully, it was really great. Naruto made an amazing speech.



it is better than his other speeches but i won't call it amazing........ or great..... or good 

btw, 10$ on naruto becoming obito's new "rin"


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 29, 2013)

We all should have stopped when Shikamaru beat Hidan.
I regret that i did not drop it then.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

maupp said:


> this chapter was an important one. This manga is no only about fighting< it explore the emotional side of all the characters as well as their motives, so this type of chapters should have been expected toward the conclusion of a major fight
> 
> I can't believe some are screaming and complaining about this chapter< this is a chapter dealing with Obito emotional problem and necessary for the plot to develop and go forward. Some of you here on this forums like acting like adults yet complain at every chance the manga offer something remotely complex and only beg for more smashy smasha, talk about childish behaviour
> 
> At least stop pretending that you're a bench of grown up then we can understand why you'll only want non stop fighting w/o looking into the characters depth and connection to they motives



I actually find fight chapters pretty boring, and I do enjoy flashbacks and some talk chapters.

Thing is, this chapter was mostly repetitive. From what I saw,_ most_ of the Obito/Rin flashback was a repeat, and the whole chapter seemed to revolve around Naruto talking about being Hokage over and over. I'll admit that I skimmed parts of it because it was so bland, but it was pretty clear that there was very little new info here.

Kishi's development of Obito wanting to be Hokage was pretty recent, so this whole chapter was more or less devoted to him reminding us of it 50 different ways in the hopes that we'd accept it.


----------



## Xin (Oct 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I actually kind of skipped to the last page to see if Madara stabbed him yet.



I was expecting this too. 

Next chapter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2013)

I stay up late everyday, beat that 

Though it's noon here anyway


----------



## Xin (Oct 29, 2013)

I laughed out loud when I read the title of this thread.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm just glad it's over. Worst TnJ.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 29, 2013)

I was laughing so hard over "No!!! You are Obito Uchiha!!!" I don`t even know why


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

eurytus said:


> I'm just glad it's over. Worst TnJ.



you poor soul, thinking that it's all over...


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

^ what? you think there will be more? he's about to take his hand already


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

eurytus said:


> ^ what? you think there will be more? he's about to take his hand already



it never ended with nagato, did it


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 29, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto you were an Orphan BECAUSE HE KILLED YOUR PARENTS
> 
> Good lord



Didn't Naruto say that Obito will pay for what he has done through normal means?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

Pay for what. Naruto thinks his parent's death can be compensated? That's even worse.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

*[EDIT THREAD] this chapter in a nutshel*


----------



## Escargon (Oct 29, 2013)

You gon get this work


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

I actually prefer Nagato's redemption cos he did the RT on his own accord, Obito is basically being told to right his wrong


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 29, 2013)

true.... man that is so pathetic.....


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> true.... man that is so pathetic.....



the reason he is so evil is the same as madara's........... they are both lonely and want friends :rofl


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

I dont get it. Isnt his hand enough at this point?


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> I dont get it. Isnt his hand enough at this point?



he doesn't have a penis as part zetsu or did you forget?


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

It was never confirmed what exactly got crushed under the rocks. Could be his whole groin, could be one ball, could be nothing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> the reason he is so evil is the same as madara's........... they are both lonely and want friends :rofl



nope madara could stand lonely , remember he waited so much in that cave and old as fuck he didnt have a problem with that, his friendship with hashirama yes his pride was kicked and he wants to be superior to him


----------



## Escargon (Oct 29, 2013)

Awww someone rated this thread 1. 

Seriously its quite funny. Everything that praises Obito gets 5 starred, anything that doesnt suck Obito dry gets 1 star. 

Must be many 30 y o vrgs here.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> It was never confirmed what exactly got crushed under the rocks. Could be his whole groin, could be one ball, could be nothing.



good point but zetsu said the obito doesn't need to poo anymore............ which means he also doesn't need to pee or ejaculate making fapping useless


----------



## Xin (Oct 29, 2013)

Escargon said:


> Awww someone rated this thread 1.



People still care about thread ratings?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito: I will gift you with my eyes.
Naruto: I don't need it. Give these to Sasuke!


----------



## Opuni (Oct 29, 2013)

damn, i shall be honest and say this on, i stopped reading at page 6 and skipped through very quickly to see any action and i was at the end of the chapter, i shall never know what happend


----------



## Aggeri (Oct 29, 2013)

Madara and Orochimaru the only one that can salvage this shipwreck of a manga. And thats the truth and you know it.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2013)

No, hopefully next chapter Madara cleans up these fools.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

whenever I read something like "you're just like me", I rolled my eyes.......


----------



## kzk (Oct 29, 2013)

So filler is non-canon, but what about all of these manga filler chapters. Can we just pretend they don't happen?


----------



## BurningVegeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Obito: I will gift you with my eyes.
> Naruto: I don't need it. Give these to Sasuke!


...only for Sasuke to pimp slap Naruto with his Susanoo and take over the world!


----------



## Karyu Endan (Oct 29, 2013)

kzk said:


> So filler is non-canon, but what about all of these manga filler chapters. Can we just pretend they don't happen?



This isn't filler. This heart-to-heart between the hero and the main antagonist, whether Obito accepts the TNJ or not, is a necessity to the story. It fleshes out Obito's motivations, both in his past and now. It adds depth to Naruto's stance against Obito's viewpoint, calling back Naruto's nindo and how Obito is doing the exact opposite, while also calling back Naruto's "there are no shortcuts!" line from chapter 2, giving it new meaning and context within the big picture.

There is no action in this chapter, but that doesn't mean it isn't vital to the story.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't understand why people claim they didn't finish it.

We've had way worse. _Way_ fucking worse chapters. 

This is the chapter where Naruto and Obito [presumably] have their _final_ exchange of willpower. It was touching, in fact. Nothing like anything else we've seen them say to one another.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> can you tell me if i missed something from not reading the rest of the chapter?
> 
> aside from the flashbacks with rin. those, i read.



It was a good start. Maybe you should stop reading the entire chapter next time, so you don't have to create a useless threads.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2013)

maupp said:


> that's your problem, if you want to know what happen then go finish the chapter, for once stop being an attention seeker





omixeo said:


> 24,000 posts and you can't be bothered enough to read an extra 8 pages? You aren't fooling anyone.



I think you both, missed what happened here.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess some people just can't accept that certain characters have really affected the quality of this manga due to their Mary Stueness and Cheesy ass lines...


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm against you on this one Addy.

You know i dislike Obito/ TNJ but this chapter actually put it across pretty well  - and Naruto - Oh how i loathe Naruto,  actually put him self across in a very intelligent and convincing manner.  I'm pretty damn surprised i even enjoyed the chapter to be honest.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 29, 2013)

The chapter can basically be summed as:

Naruto: "Rin wouldn't have liked what you've done. "
Obito: ""

Can we just kill him now please Madara?


----------



## 8 (Oct 29, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> I'm against you on this one Addy.
> 
> You know i dislike Obito/ TNJ but this chapter actually put it across pretty well  - and Naruto - Oh how i loathe Naruto,  actually put him self across in a very intelligent and convincing manner.  I'm pretty damn surprised i even enjoyed the chapter to be honest.


naruto only seem intelligent because he's in front a a complete moron.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 29, 2013)

8 said:


> naruto only seem intelligent because he's in front a a complete moron.





Oh God, that's priceless.
Enjoy your rep.


----------



## Aggeri (Oct 29, 2013)

If Naruto doesn't break Obitos spine, or any other way of killing him, this will suck.

"Oh you caused massive loses, killed my parents, put the world in turmoil, lets talk it out, cause thats a reasonable and plausible ending". Also Obito listening to reason at this point for his character development is not really an option, yet Kishi went for it.

Damn you Kishi.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> can you tell me if i missed something from not reading the rest of the chapter?
> 
> aside from the flashbacks with rin. those, i read.



I started to skip everything as well. I am sorry but this one is just too much.

TnJ to the guy that killed your parents, made your life miserable, commited mass genocide and even more genocide because he is a butt hurt beyatch.

Man, why cant kishi just make it into a mad Jubi "Tobi crazy style "possessing the body of a death brain body of obito?"

Jeez man. !_!


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> It was a good start. Maybe you should stop reading the entire chapter next time, so you don't have to create a useless threads.



2 pages long = useless thread?


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> I'm against you on this one Addy.
> 
> You know i dislike Obito/ TNJ but this chapter actually put it across pretty well  - and Naruto - Oh how i loathe Naruto,  actually put him self across in a very intelligent and convincing manner.  I'm pretty damn surprised i even enjoyed the chapter to be honest.



the only thing i read this chapter was:

naruto: i am like you and your like me. rin would not approve of this. hokage is not like this. what the hell, man? 
obito: i don't have any opinion whatsoever and will not argue most of what you have said right now because I JUST THOUGHT OF WHAT YOU SAID EVEN THOUGH I HAD 17 YEARS TO THINK ABOUT IT 

naruto had some decent points. however, obito BARLEY arguing and agreeing TOO fast to this is just...... retarded. he JUST began thinking that rin might not approve of this 

obito looked more like a 5 year old kid who felt guilty after hitting his little sister and his father (naruto) telling him "let's go apologize to your sister, son "


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> I'm against you on this one Addy.
> 
> You know i dislike Obito/ TNJ but this chapter actually put it across pretty well  - and Naruto - Oh how i loathe Naruto,  actually put him self across in a very intelligent and convincing manner.  I'm pretty damn surprised i even enjoyed the chapter to be honest.



? he said the same damn thing he always says in TnJ, I understand you bro, we're soo alike, I know your loneliness, I know your pain, we could've been best friends.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 29, 2013)

I bet the people in this thread just spend their days looking up Madara on tumblr, pixiv and have episode 322 on repeat on their television set.


----------



## 8 (Oct 29, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> Oh God, that's priceless.
> Enjoy your rep.


i don't quite get how that was supposed to make you laugh. but i guess your in a good mood. thats nice.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> I don't understand why people claim they didn't finish it.
> 
> We've had way worse. _Way_ fucking worse chapters.
> 
> This is the chapter where Naruto and Obito [presumably] have their _final_ exchange of willpower. It was touching, in fact. Nothing like anything else we've seen them say to one another.



One thing, Obito's willpower was portrayed to be much stronger before. He isn't the one to stay there and only make sad faces. I understand that Kishi wants to showcase Naruto's moral superiority, but why in such manner.
I liked the chapter though. Mostly for the flashback.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

eurytus said:


> whenever I read something like "you're just like me", I rolled my eyes.......


He's said the same thing to Gaara, Sasuke, B, and Nagato at one point or another. -_-


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 29, 2013)

you didn't miss anything worth seeing. It was just the standard, obligatory TnJ speech some of everybody has gotten from Naruto. The flashback didn't reveal anything some folks didn't already know or get the gist of the first time it was shown


----------



## Xeros (Oct 29, 2013)

The TNJ is strong in this chapter. How the fuck is he so easily convinced...Will Obito take his hand!?!


----------



## King Jamal (Oct 29, 2013)

My take on the chapter here (5) CNN's Jake Tapper exposes their bias during 2016 Election coverage "we need to win these states" - YouTube

This week I reflect on Naruto's actions after he came inside Obito, from exchanging blows with him to punishing him, I leave no stones unturned!


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't think I've laughed any harder at a review. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiyKsPgrxVQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UU_LDTZuy4FWeVcsVU2kfoww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

the grey margins, omg  fifty shades of obito bullshit.


----------



## Mayweather (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice review.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 1, 2013)

'Going broke' skit after 599 was funnier imo. This time too much disgusting Obito hate for me to enjoy  When KoL does it, it's much more hilarious and not that offensive for some reason


----------



## Xin (Nov 1, 2013)

Good guy takL.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

*This chapter was good*

There has been alot of crap going on with the manga. But i honestly liked this chapter. So what if it was TNJ?

Both Nagato and Obito was lost. They had experience something and went on a wrong path, a path that they wouldnt have taken if  their loved ones did not die (Yahiko/Rin).

come on...Obito nor Nagato were pure evil to begin with, so why are you all surprised that Naruto...the strong willed boy who lost his grandpa Jiriaya, his father, mother and his friend...
convinced them to stop what they are doing?
It makes sense. 
I always pictured Naruto would have such impact on few important characters. I imagined that Naruto would protect Sasuke from a someone's attack, during a fight (where Sasuke is trying to kill NAruto), and Sasuke then realizes how stupid he had been as he sees his best friend protect him and break out of his stupid hate cycle. 

What makes TNJ so unappealing was the whole "I will save Sasuke" periode. I HATED THAT. 

This chapter was interesting in my opinion. A prelude of Naruto as hokage.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 2, 2013)

Naruto trying to shake hands with that shitty character/ mass murderer  after all he has done is pure garbage/bullshit!


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 2, 2013)

If you're high, that is.


----------



## takL (Nov 2, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> This chapter was interesting in my opinion.



yep it was good. obitos feeling uneasy and insecure is well expressed 
(?・ω・｀)　( 　?･ω･)━━( 　?･ω)
he even started wandering.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 2, 2013)

So Kishi stopped drawing backgrounds now, That's why it was an early release.....Good ol' Kishi ......


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2013)

#653 I'm Keeping A Good Eye On You

Obito: Obito Uchiha you said...
At this point what's in that name...
In that existence?
Now that im merged with 10b, I've reached enlightenment as a transcendent (being).
In other words im not human anymore. 
I'm the one to lead people to the next stage.
I share the same will...and body with Rikudoh sage... 
I'm the second (coming of) Rikudoh sage. 

Naruto: Wrong! You are Obito Uchiha!
Earlier our chakras touched/joined....  and I got to see your past. 
You and I had so much in common, our backgrounds and our aiming for Hokage too ...
We really resemble closely...in that we didn't know our parents, that we lost those who important to us 
That's why you threatened me that the most dreadful thing was isolation. 
Obito: ...!

Naruto: Originally you too wanted someone to acknowledge you and approve(/praise) you. 
You must have set out to be(/your aim at being) Hokage for that reason  If you were like me! 
Naruto: Look at yourself now! 
You've turned all the shinobis against you and chop your twisted logic like it's for the sake of the world and shit 
When you're only doing it to suit yourself (/for your own reasons)! 
Naruto:...no one...even the person precious to you wouldn't approve 
Of your current dream!! 
Obito :.....
Naruto: You had the same dream to me and yet turned to be the exact opposite of Hokage!
Naruto: because you were the dead spit of me, you...
Obito: actually... all the more reason

Obito: I wanted to see you despair of the world.
Obito: No actually...I wanted to feel again ....that this is the right path I should take....
...as I was fighting with you...you reminded me of my old self...that tempted me to try (you out).
Obito: to see when you, the dead ringer of me, would despair... to give up all your hopes  

Naruto I...because of the strong resemblance I'm pissed off!!  At You!
Obito: .......
Naruto: you're only ditching everything and copping out of it!!
Obito: No,...what I'm doing is no different from what hokages do. ...if not better.... because I can actually realize peace.
Naruto: .........   
Naruto:....are you.... for real about.... what you're saying?
Obito: .........

Naruto: ...Do you really certainly believe that?
Obito:......

Obito: Rin's saving me is in fact 
That is the same as saving the world, yeah. 

Rin: eh?
Obito: cos hey.... I'm to be Hokage to end this war, you know! 
For that I have to stay alive and kicking in this world....you know what I mean!?
Rin: Yep...!  Although confusing...
Obito: For that as a matter of course...eh how can I put it...
You have to be always by my side watching me...  
...I mean...er
Rin: uh?
Obito:......     ......

Obito: ...yes.... I believe so.
Naruto: .....
Obito: You don't have to walk the path knowing it's rocky, not knowing the destination clearly 
Only to step over the corpses of your friends
Obito: when there is a clear destination and a shortcut for it, everyone takes it. 
Right...the destination for Hokage is world peace.
Naruto: what are you on about....
Obito: !

Naruto: what I wanna know ain't an easy path
but how to walk the rocky path 
Obito: even when the final destinations of the 2 paths are the same...do you say so?
Naruto: who tells you one is a rocky path first? Someone gotta to do it without ducking (/shirking) after all.
Hokage is the one who walks ahead of everyone through the pains 
the one who breaks through deadlocks

Naruto: There ain't a shortcut to becoming Hokage! 
There ain't an escape for who became Hokage!! 
Obito: ........
Obito: I had a piece of grit in my eye and I made a bit of goof ....
Rin:.....

Obito:.....
Obito: haha...cos a man should have a scar or two on the body as his decoration(/prestige)! 
Obito: I thought it was time for me to wear a decoration so....a cut like this is...
Obito: ouch!
Rin:  .....
Obito:.....
Rin: No use putting on a bold front to disguise your wound 
cos I'm keeping a good eye on you

Rin: Obito promised me to be Hokage. 
Listen, I also really want to stop this war, save the world.
Rin: so that I decided to... be there to watch for obito
Rin: to save you is as good as to save the world, right?
Obito:......
Obito: ya...
Rin: I'm so watching you that you can't hide anything anymore, you know.
Obito: ya..ya...

Rin: Bear up, Obito!
Be Hokage and show me how cool you are saving the world!
This is another promise, ok
Rin: Let's go!

Obito:.....
Naruto:.......
Naruto: ...You... apparently said to Kakashi sensei that you threw away all the memories and thoughts of your friends but
When you were about to get taken over after becoming 10b's jinchuriki 

Naruto: You hated it and tried to hold 10b down didn't ya? 
Naruto: You managed to beat 10b and control it yourself because...you not wanting to throw away what you had, kept yourself as you were, right?

Naruto: You...couldn't bring yourself to throw away your memories with the 4th, Kakashi-sensei and the Rin person after all, could you?"
Naruto: ...that's why you managed to stay as obito even when you became 10bs jinchuriki ain't it?
Naruto: ain't it true....?

Naruto: that said, shoving your way like this dragging all the others (into it) ain't something forgivable! 
I'm gonna get you (/You have) to come this way with us as Obito Uchiha, as a shinobi of Konoha to atone for the crime, plump.
Naruto:...
....damn, you tried to escape from everything....

Obito: whats ahead of you is the most horrible old friend of yours....
The isolation!
Obito: What's the point in dwelling in the reality?
Come over here already! Naruto

Naruto: if the rin person was alive, she'd say this.
"Don't put on a bold front to disguise yourself 
Cos I'm keeping a good eye on you" perhaps.
Obito: ....
Naruto: cos You are no one but you.
No more escaping. You come over here! Obito


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2013)

Even with a proper translation, that talk feels weak. Obito escaping reality is more important to talk about then how much misery he brought others. As if Naruto's plan of world peace isn't escaping reality by IRL standards, so wtf is this really. The talk also focuses on how Obito should walk the rocky path and how Rin wouldn't approve. So if the way Obito did things was the 'rocky path' or if Rin approved, then all this bullshit would have been worth it? It get that this may convince Obito since he had many doubts (I still think there's a big chance he won't accept) but it really baffles me how this supposed to convince the reader.

Another Nagato. Nagato Obito is wrong because he's not doing it Naruto's way. Speaking of Naruto, his solution is the correct one even though he's got _none_.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 4, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Even with a proper translation, that talk feels weak. Obito escaping reality is more important to talk about then how much misery he brought others. As if Naruto's plan of world peace isn't escaping reality by IRL standards, so wtf is this really. The talk also focuses on how Obito should walk the rocky path and how Rin wouldn't approve. So if the way Obito did things was the 'rocky path' or if Rin approved, then all this bullshit would have been worth it? It get that this may convince Obito since he had many doubts (I still think there's a big chance he won't accept) but it really baffles me how this supposed to convince the reader.
> 
> Another Nagato. Nagato Obito is wrong because he's not doing it Naruto's way. Speaking of Naruto, his solution is the correct one even though he's got _none_.



I analyzed all this is a thread that I wrote recently, giving my analysis on the chapter.


Maybe I should have been more clear in the introduction, but the purpose of the thread was just the one to discuss the chapter with the people that had a different point of view from mine about Obito's conversations and the reasons for his plan. 

If would be glad if you and others could get the patience to read it and say to me not about what you agree, but about what and overall *the reasons because* you disagree with what I wrote


----------

